# Is it possible to fix separation anxiety ever??



## Beila (May 6, 2020)

I'm going to pick up my puppy on July! So exciting and nervous. I've read all the information about havanese, this breed seems to be perfect except almost one said they would suffer severe separation anxiety. 
Well, as a young owner I do think I have enough time for him, but I also need to leave him alone at home several hours for several times a week. Is it possible to fix separation anxiety if I start a porper training ASAP when he got home? Tell me if you succeed in this part and have a happy independent havanese. I'm so worried now, really need some faith in it.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Welcome! Congrats on your puppy <3 

My Honey (RIP 11/19/19) had some separation anxiety... it was not really severe thankfully. I crated her when I went out. She felt safe in the crate... so I think proper crate training is really important - they need to learn to love the crate from the beginning - Zak George has a video on youtube with tips on how to get them to love the crate, which I am going to do with Emmy, who I pick up in less than 2 weeks. Her wonderful breeder will have introduced her to the crate beforehand, which is a plus.

Once Honey was completely trained where I trusted no accidents, I would have my dog walker leave her in a somewhat contained area (living room/dining room area) after her walk. She did not exhibit any separation anxiety with anyone but me. With Emmy, I plan to slowly get her used to her not being in the same line of vision - so have her in her ex-pen in another room while I take a shower to start.. then practice leaving for 30 seconds, then a minute and so on.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

They don’t come home already programmed with separation anxiety, so you won’t have anything to fix right off. I do think some individual puppies are more prone to anxiety than others, and mine is, but the key is whether those tendencies are observed and reinforced. Havanese do love people, so they are happier with people around. But you can teach your puppy to be peaceful when she’s alone by creating her own safe place (crate, expen, etc), teaching her to play with toys on her own, stimulating her so that she isn’t wound up when she needs to be left home, and gradually increasing the amount of time you leave her alone, both within the house and once you leave the house.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I think Havanese can learn to be content alone for certain periods of time, however I think there is a limit to what that amount of time is. I try to never leave my dogs for more than 4 hours. If I had to leave my dog longer than 4 hours very often I would find a dog sitter or walker to take her out so she would not be alone for so long. Havanese were bred to be companion dogs so that is in their nature no matter how hard your try to train it out of them. I do think it helps to gradually increase the time you leave them alone and also for them to have a place where they feel comfortable and safe, but they need their human.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I firmly believe that the vast majority of “separation anxiety” is owner made. Yes, Havanese were bred to be companion animals, and you shouldn’t get one if you don’t plan to spend a lot of time with them. Also it does them a great disservice if you don’t teach them to self-sooth and fewl comfortable staying by themselves for appropriate periods of times.

I have three Havanese from two different breeders. Two are related, one is not. NONE of them have ANY problem with separation anxiety, even though all of them are very attached to us and loving. BUT we were very careful with all three to make sure that being left alone was a normal part of their lives from the very first days they lived with us... at first for just trips to the mailbox, then to the pharmacy, then slightly longer periods...

They always were left in a safe secure place, in an ex-pen when they were little, with a litter box, water and a chew toy. When we got the younger ones, we ALSO made sure that those puppies learned to stay home alone as well as with the other dogs. That’s important too! 

One REALLY important part of this training is that you make sure that both your departure and return are pleasant and matter-of-fact. Don’t try to sneak away, but at the same time, don’t make a big deal about leaving. A quick, cheery, I’ll be back soon! Is all you need on the way out. When you return, do NOT make a big fuss about greeting the puppy. ESPECIALLY if THEY are making a fuss. Put away your coat, put down your packages. If the puppy is calm, QUIETLY tell him he is a good boy, give him a gentle greeting and take him out to go potty. If the puppy is screaming and carrying on, TOTALLY ignore him. Go about your business as if he didn’t exist. No matter how hard it is until he has calmed down. If he ramps up as you approach the oen, walk away again. As many times as it takes. Tantrums do NOT get your attention.

Someone mentioned using taking a shower as a first “separation”. While the puppy certainly needs to learn to allow you some “private time” in the house (or not... sometimes all three of mine follow me into the bathroom when I shower! LOL!) they ABSOLUTELY know the difference between you being in a different room and being out of the house. So this may or may not help you with separation issues. When Kodi was a puppy, he was actually brattier about me leaving him in his pen if he knew I was in the house. He was FINE if I left the house! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with everything Karen said. However, I think Havanese and most dogs have limits on how long they can be left alone without some sort of psychological consequences. I know people with dogs who are gone 10 - 12 hours at a time on a regular basis. I think this is asking TOO MUCH from a dog. There are ways to help with this such as doggy day care, dog sitters, dog walkers, etc. so people in these situations may have to get a little creative to provide their dog with more companionship. Even if the dog does not show separation anxiety it is likely stressed out which is not good for them.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I have thoughts for you but no time right now. Meanwhile, here are some old threads which could help you ...

https://www.havaneseforum.com/7-tra...d-separation-anxiety-article.html#post1372730

https://www.havaneseforum.com/7-training-tips-advice/80106-separation-anxiety.html

https://www.havaneseforum.com/7-training-tips-advice/118370-strange-new-behavior.html

https://www.havaneseforum.com/7-training-tips-advice/9177-help-she-wont-stay-home-alone.html

Good luck, and keep in touch!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I agree with everything Karen said. However, I think Havanese and most dogs have limits on how long they can be left alone without some sort of psychological consequences. I know people with dogs who are gone 10 - 12 hours at a time on a regular basis. I think this is asking TOO MUCH from a dog. There are ways to help with this such as doggy day care, dog sitters, dog walkers, etc. so people in these situations may have to get a little creative to provide their dog with more companionship. Even if the dog does not show separation anxiety it is likely stressed out which is not good for them.


I agree with THAT completely too. We have a few people on the forum who work outside the home full time and have come up with wonderful solutions to break up the day for their Havanese. I think that is an absolute necessity. Havanese (and other breeds, quite frankly, should NOT be left alone on a regular basis for 8 hours or more a day. Even 6 is pushing it if it is a daily occurrence. (though it is fine on an emergency basis as long as the dog has an appropriate potty option)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes. You know who's been suffering from terrible separation anxiety lately? The woman who usually hangs out with Shama for at least an hour every day while DH and I are at work! We are so lucky to have her. She brings her mother to the senior center then comes to hang out with our dog. When we had an exchange student last year, she used to occasionally give her rides! We met her at a dog show. She was holding a bichon while the owner was getting lunch. She LOVES dogs, but she lives with her parents, and they won't allow her to have a dog.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

When I first got Mia I had a job where I worked 50 percent at work and 50 percent at home. After a short time, I got a job where I worked 100 percent at home...not because Mia had separation anxiety but because I did!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Our dogs are rarely left at home more than a few hours. Before retiring I did work 12 hr night shift. There were times they had to be left alone if my husband was not home. I always put wee wee pads down for Truffles. Scout would always wait for me to come home and let him outside. It probably helped that they had each others company. When they were puppies we never left them alone more than 1-2 hours.


----------



## Bailey's Mummy (Jul 17, 2019)

When I brought Bailey home, she got used to me leaving for about 4-6 hours a day while being left at home. My mom would come over to check on her, let her out for a pee, and feed her her lunch while I was gone, so it broke up the day nicely for her. I had a baby camera on her and she would settle after a couple minutes of being left, and would just sleep while I was gone. This worked really well with her. 

With quarantine, now I go to class for 3 hours at a time, in my room, so I don't really leave her. When I work, I'm gone for about 8-9 hours, but now I live with my mom and sister, so they are home with Bailey so she is never ever alone. She greets me vigorously when I come home. 

So right now she's not really left alone. We will probably have to start training her again if things go back to normal. But what worked well for us was xpen training, crate-training, and a consistent routine so she knows that people come back.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Amy--24 said:


> Hello there, yes it's possible to fix separation anxiety
> Exercise Your Dog. If your dog has separation anxiety, the obvious way to ease their mind is to never leave them alone
> Physical Contact
> Massage
> ...


This is SPAM! Ignore it!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

This woman needs to be blocked NOW!!!


----------



## Jenn (Sep 19, 2021)

My Havanese had extreme separation anxiety when I got him. We couldn't be out of his line of sight without him completely panicking. There is a misunderstanding out there between normal puppy behavior which includes learning to be alone and puppies/dogs who have true separation anxiety, which is more of a panic disorder. I found this online training to be the best out there and the trainers to be very helpful. Regular behavior trainers often don't know how to treat this properly and will give you incorrect advice that will often make the situation worse. It takes time, compassion, and dedication, but it does work and there is hope for your pup if you are struggling with this. Mission Possible – An Online Course for Guardians – Malena DeMartini


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Jenn said:


> My Havanese had extreme separation anxiety when I got him. We couldn't be out of his line of sight without him completely panicking. There is a misunderstanding out there between normal puppy behavior which includes learning to be alone and puppies/dogs who have true separation anxiety, which is more of a panic disorder. I found this online training to be the best out there and the trainers to be very helpful. Regular behavior trainers often don't know how to treat this properly and will give you incorrect advice that will often make the situation worse. It takes time, compassion, and dedication, but it does work and there is hope for your pup if you are struggling with this. Mission Possible – An Online Course for Guardians – Malena DeMartini


We worked with Malena directly (this was before the online program!) for my older dog’s separation anxiety. She was amazing!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Just reading the summary this looks so good. I’m really considering it because we’ve been on a waiting list with a behaviorist but the last time we came up we couldn’t coordinate our schedules until the new school term. Do you think this would be a good fit for a Havanese with complex separation issues? Sundance started out with some initial anxiety around being alone, which we have worked on, on and off, since he was a puppy. But over time it’s become more of an attachment to me specifically. We did have a good plan that met the criteria she described and did slow desensitization training and it did work. He regressed a lot during covid and we really didn’t try to leave him because we didn’t have much reason. I knew we’d need to start again and decided to contact a behaviorist because of the increased attachment.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Just reading the summary this looks so good. I’m really considering it because we’ve been on a waiting list with a behaviorist but the last time we came up we couldn’t coordinate our schedules until the new school term. Do you think this would be a good fit for a Havanese with complex separation issues? Sundance started out with some initial anxiety around being alone, which we have worked on, on and off, since he was a puppy. But over time it’s become more of an attachment to me specifically. We did have a good plan that met the criteria she described and did slow desensitization training and it did work. He regressed a lot during covid and we really didn’t try to leave him because we didn’t have much reason. I knew we’d need to start again and decided to contact a behaviorist because of the increased attachment.


Absolutely! Honestly, we only met Malena in person once and the rest of our sessions were all over video. It worked great, because she could actually watch Charlie when we left the room and see his reactions! We did end up seeing a behaviorist at her recommendation for some medication to help things at first (get him less heightened so he’d be more ready for the training). I think they want you to be successful, so they would likely tell you if they think you need more support than they can give! I’m honestly considering doing the online course has a refresher as we (maybe, at some point, hopefully) emerge from COVID.


----------



## Jenn (Sep 19, 2021)

LWalks said:


> We worked with Malena directly (this was before the online program!) for my older dog’s separation anxiety. She was amazing!


Just from the interaction I had with her in the course I could tell how wonderful she is. Glad you got to work with her directly!


----------



## Jenn (Sep 19, 2021)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Just reading the summary this looks so good. I’m really considering it because we’ve been on a waiting list with a behaviorist but the last time we came up we couldn’t coordinate our schedules until the new school term. Do you think this would be a good fit for a Havanese with complex separation issues? Sundance started out with some initial anxiety around being alone, which we have worked on, on and off, since he was a puppy. But over time it’s become more of an attachment to me specifically. We did have a good plan that met the criteria she described and did slow desensitization training and it did work. He regressed a lot during covid and we really didn’t try to leave him because we didn’t have much reason. I knew we’d need to start again and decided to contact a behaviorist because of the increased attachment.


I highly recommend the course. It provides so much information and support and there are specially trained separation anxiety trainers that you can also hire to work with you directly over Zoom if you want a more personalized program. We didn't end up doing that because we were seeing progress with what we were doing on our own.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jenn said:


> My Havanese had extreme separation anxiety when I got him. We couldn't be out of his line of sight without him completely panicking. There is a misunderstanding out there between normal puppy behavior which includes learning to be alone and puppies/dogs who have true separation anxiety, which is more of a panic disorder. I found this online training to be the best out there and the trainers to be very helpful. Regular behavior trainers often don't know how to treat this properly and will give you incorrect advice that will often make the situation worse. It takes time, compassion, and dedication, but it does work and there is hope for your pup if you are struggling with this. Mission Possible – An Online Course for Guardians – Malena DeMartini


This is SO important for people to understand. The term “separation anxiety” gets tossed around WAY too often, when what is really going on is a puppy who hasn’t yet learned to self-sooth and stay contentedly on his own, which is a process. It’s like when people come home with a 10 week old puppy and say “My puppy won’t walk on a leash!” or “My puppy os sneaking into the other room to poop!” In these cases, the puppy neither has a “ leash phobia” nor is it purposely being “sneaky”. It simply hasn’t learned yet! It’s still a baby! 

Glad to hear about this on-line option. That could be a big help to people who don’t have good local resources!

Not to say that separation anxiety is not sometimes a real thing. But it is MUCH less common than the term is used, and if your dog have it, it’s REALLY serious.


----------

